# Saturday Steaks



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I did steaks for us Saturday night. Got them to medium rare, a bit over done for me but good non the less. At 600* you got to watch or they will get done quick.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Looks mighty fine!


----------

